
The economics, risk and ethics of time compression [pdf] - UnderSpecdHuman
http://www.aleph.se/papers/TIPOTATB.pdf
======
hectorlorenzo
This is a great read, but I'm slightly uncomfortable with the thought of
technological progress as a deterministic process and of ourselves as mere
victims of it. I think (and I'm not alone in this, Judy Wajcman and other
people doing social studies of technology have written extensively around the
subject) that social norms and habits can shape technological development as
much as it shapes them, so maybe that's a starting point?

I recommend reading "Social Acceleration: Ethical and Political Consequences
of a Desynchronized High-Speed Society" as a starting point, and possibly then
"Pressed for Time" by Judy Wajcman.

~~~
agota
Thank you for recommendations, looks interesting!

